# first day of tryouts



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

well first day of tryouts are over and i shot a 86 which i think is preatty good the varsity coach thought it was preatty decent so if i shoot maybe a little lower ill be good


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

alot of other people that try out seem to only play 9 not 18 thats interesting


----------



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

Good Job man. Congrats!


----------

